# Kelly's scented worms



## pamountainman (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody use em'?

About 10 years ago, fishing was horrible, I'm talking days without a single hit :shock: . One scorcher of a day, I seen something hanging on a cattail at the back of the cove. I busted through the brush to retrieve this mystery worm, and thought it can't be worse than what I'm using now, and that stupid purple and orange worm was like a light switch for the fish. My buddy was just fuming because I was pulling in something almost every cast, and he hasn't caught anything for a week. After a good week and a half of heavy abuse, it was getting pretty ragged, and I went so far as to mend it up with glue and fishing line just hoping to get one more fish on it.

One stormy day, I made it my mission to find out what that mystery worm was, and I drove to every tackle shop in the tri-county area and finally tracked an old guy down that not only knew what they were, but he also sold them! He was getting $1.50 apiece for them, after ensuring him I would buy his entire stock right then and there, he cut me a deal of $1.00 each. $200 later, I was a very happy man, and I just noticed I'm running low on them, and was seeing if anybody else likes them.

The two killers for me are the purple/orange and the red/white peir boy specials, I don't care for the hook setup on the plow jockeys.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2011)

Never heard of them, but thanks for letting us know


----------



## pamountainman (Jul 2, 2011)

No problem, I try not to keep secrets, lol. Finding the right color combination for your area is the only tricky part.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 6, 2011)

This seems to be what you are looking for. I actually remember using these when I was a kid with my dad. I might even still have a couple in his old tackle box. I'm going to have to look tonight.

https://www.kellysbassworms.com/


----------



## pamountainman (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are them!

Though you may want to shop around a bit, if I'm not mistaken, you can get them cheaper if you don't buy from the maker's site.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 6, 2011)

i have done well with the natural colored ones, and the black and white stripe "skunk worm" but i tied up my own rigs, without using cheap hooks, plus i ony use 2 of them was getting too many deep hooks and didnt want to hurt them anymore than i had to


----------



## pamountainman (Jul 6, 2011)

I "soften" the hook up by squeezing the barb to the hook shank with a pair of needle nose pliers. I probably lose more but I don't have issues removing deep hooks.


----------

